# Fun activities for bad weather?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Love this clip! Nose work is definitely underutilized as a way to exercise a dogs body & brain. My two older girls go CRAZY when we play any game that involves their sniffers!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is funny how much they love it. I hide boxes all over the house for Copley to burn off mental energy, so every time the ups guy delivers a box, he thinks we are now going to play.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Liam went a few months without walking at all or being able to go outside without a sling to hold up his rear end. The way he has taken to the cart is astonishing, and now he can be out and about the way he likes.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

great idea  it is cold and rainy here and we need some indoor fun ideas!!!


----------

